
Twitter plans to make its IPO filing public this week - inselkampf
http://qz.com/129205/twitter-plans-to-make-its-ipo-filing-public-this-week/
======
inselkampf

      The source stressed that Twitter’s filing could 
      still be delayed by a variety of factors, from 
      changes to the prospectus to market conditions 
      to a potential shutdown of the US government.
    

I guess it makes sense, but incredible to believe that a gov shut-down would
affect Twitters IPO.

~~~
anigbrowl
If it went on long enough and there were outstanding questions that could only
be answered by the SEC, it's not incredible at all. Or do you mean that it's
incredible that our political system is so broken that we must worry about
such possibilities?

